# Went to navarre



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well my buddy and I went out to navarre yesterday despite the 15-20kt winds.It was a north wind so the surf was flat. I had to wait for him to get off work so we didn't get out there until around 4-430 which I think was also suppose to be low tide. We didn't see anything...and by anything I mean anything at all....if my buddy wasn't wearing black I wouldnt of seen him 10ft away from me. As a matter of fact we actually lost each other when we first went down because of the sand getting kicked up and the vis already being horrible. It was still worth getting out though. We were hoping to shoot some sheephead with our poles but of course wedidnt. I've been wanting to get out and see how I was going to set up with the pole spear and the dive reel and flag and all that so it was good toget some practice.I had to go to a dive shop other than MBT to get our tanks and God willing I will never go there again. Other than theprice for theirtanks, there was also some bashing of another dive shop..not cool! Also stopped by Outcast to try to find something to put the "fish" we were "definitely" going to kill on. The guy that worked there helped me out a lot by making me a steel liter stringer. I definitely think it'll work and it doesnt take up any space at all. We stayed in the water around 45min and despite getting pretty cold I'm glad we went and can't wait to get back out.


----------

